# Mummies alive



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a True Story:

I have this Mummy I call Shopie and I had her in storage, well last Halloween I went to Storage to get her out .Shopie is 5' tall+ .and she is animated.

I put her in the passenger seat of my Mustang and prop her arm up on the open window sill like a real person would sit. and I plugged her in to my cigerette lighter outlet in the car and she started to move her head. So Cool she works after being in storage.


as I drove home I had to stop at a red light at one of the busiest intersection in town. and there was this bus stop there with people waiting for the bus.
there were 5 people waiting for the bus, and one lady was walking up & down the sidewalk talking into her cell phone. She was so busy giving someone an ear full, that she did not see me sitting at the light right away. she was yelling at someone on the phone the suddenly she turned and let out such a yell, and fainted on the spot, she saw shopie sitting in the car, the other people were laughing and carring on an Hooting like you would not belive. I guess I scared her Good !!!


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

Awwww, schweet!

What an awesome story; I wish I could have been there!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

moondoggie that is too funny!!

Bet she'll never talk on her cell phone with such utter concentration again! 
LOLOL


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe it was ten years ago at the Transworld Convention there were your typical displays of life-sized monsters, manniquins and photographic cardboard cut-outs and alot of these all seemed to be kind of grouped together within a short space.
Some people get unnerved by life-sized, realistic portrayals of human and monster images, you know.......
That night as a nervous security guard was on duty one of the pnuematic critters (with a slow air leak) let it's arm fall down to rest position and "BANG!"
The guard shot it!
There had been growing complaints from the vendors concerning theivery when the show was closed down.
That pnuematic creature knows better now than to steal anything ever again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Maybe it was ten years ago at the Transworld Convention there were your typical displays of life-sized monsters, manniquins and photographic cardboard cut-outs and alot of these all seemed to be kind of grouped together within a short space.
> Some people get unnerved by life-sized, realistic portrayals of human and monster images, you know.......
> That night as a nervous security guard was on duty one of the pnuematic critters (with a slow air leak) let it's arm fall down to rest position and "BANG!"
> The guard shot it!
> ...


That was just to funny !~!!! night at the museum all over again,LOL


----------

